# Bubinga wood shooter



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I had a bit of bubinga wood left over after my last project and had a few hours to kill so I hand cut, sanded, etc. To make this commonly copied (for good reason) shooter. 
It fits my hand like a custom target pistol, and the finish came out smooth as silk. The graining is nothing to write home about but it'll be a nice gift for someone. Who has less expectation from a hand crafted hardwood shooter than me.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great to me man.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice design


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice work


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thanks again guys; I came back to look at it after forgetting about it over night and I was very happy to see it sitting on my dining room table. It looked much nicer than I remembered from the night before. Funny thing, when I was single that never happened with girls!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice job!!! Should be very strong!!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thats a good looking frame! nice work


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice one Duke


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hey JPD very practicle looking shooter. I know you/me/us like wood grain and pretty a finish and all but that one looks like it would hit a target time and again right? Theres alot to be said for beauty but if what you need is dinner or to score high then....

Top job bro


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

nice work! can you give me a pdf of the design?


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Where did you get the Bubinga, its my fav hardwood by far!

Well Done!


----------



## DF in NY (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks awesome to me, I actually like the grain and Bubinga is one of my favorites. Nice work.

DF in NY


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> Thanks again guys; I came back to look at it after forgetting about it over night and I was very happy to see it sitting on my dining room table. It looked much nicer than I remembered from the night before. Funny thing, when I was single that never happened with girls!!


LOL, so true, so true









Nice shooter too

LGD


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

i like that design very functional


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

I think it would make a GREAT shooter, and if it was mine would be very proud of it.

Plus I have a "thing" for Bubinga which makes it special.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, justplainduke! Great work!


----------

